# how many neon tetra with betta?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

hi!
I have a 10 gallon tank with a male DT betta, 3 nerite snails, and 6 neon tetras. can I get more neons, or would that be overstocking the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't recommend a male betta with any other fish. A female perhaps, but even then I would have a fully cycled tank ready to go for the other fish should things not work out. You can't leave them in there if things go south.

Edit: Neons also do really well in tanks that have had a non interupted healthy cycle for 6+ months. They tend to do better when things are more established.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Mousie said:


> I don't recommend a male betta with any other fish. A female perhaps, .


omg at first I thought you were telling me to put a female betta with a male and I was like, "nooooooooooo" lol
Bettas can be perfectly fine with other non-aggressive tropical fish. 
I just need to know what people think about the stocking. like, would a betta with 8 neons and 2 snails in a 10 gallon tank be overstocked?


----------



## xhil123 (Nov 30, 2015)

You should b fine if u wanted to ad a few more neons. I love neon tetras I have 9 of them in my 30gallon with a betta,6 mollies,10 ghost shrimp and 5 res eye tetras.


----------

